# jeez ... the good luck just doesn't stop



## phinds (Feb 1, 2015)

Went down to the wilds of PA last week to visit my friend Mark Peet who is a bit of a wood scientist, a bit of an urban sawyer, and avid collector of wood samples. He loaned me another set of samples from his collection for me to take home and process, which is what I was expecting when I went down there to return the last batch he loaned me.

As I was leaving he surprised me with 3 boxes of wood that I didn't even have time to look at since he was pressed for time and was politely shooing me out. When I got home I was like a kid in a candy store. I thought it was going to be mostly domestics but right away I was seeing such native PA woods as Brazilian tulipwood, Indonesian rosewood, Australian river redgum, Mexican bocote, and on and on.

I am at the moment hugely frustrated by the fact that we are having a cold snap that makes it pretty much impossible for me to work in my unheated garage, so I now have another new batch of formal samples (not pictured) from Mark, a batch of 40 or so formal samples that I bought for myself from one of the better sample vendors, about 10 samples for David Clark of Australia who has them shipped to me for processing before I forward them to him, and now this fantastic batch of unprocessed samples from Mark which is going to take the most work of all.

My work is cut out for me and I can't even get started. I think I'm going to either cry, laugh, scream, or cuss, or possibly all four pretty much at the same time !

Anyway here's most of the new haul from Mark. Not shown are another dozen woods that are not going on my site and the couple-dozen formal samples he also loaned me.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

Paul, do you profit from this at all? Or is this just purely something you do as a contribution for everyone?


----------



## phinds (Feb 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Paul, do you profit from this at all? Or is this just purely something you do as a contribution for everyone?


Purely a hobby. I do make enough from the Google ads to pay for some wood samples, web site hosting, and a book on wood every now and then, so happily it's pretty much a revenue neutral hobby, which is more than can be said for people who own sailboats . My biggest expense is the genuinely huge amount of time I put in on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 2, 2015)

Paul thanks for all that you do to teach us around here. It is more than awesome to have a teacher such as you available for free! Sorry to hear about the cold snap you are experiencing hope is vacates soon so you can get to having some fun!


----------

